# 9/11



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

To all our American cousins over the water just a brief one to say you are in our thoughts today. 

Was out with friends and family for a meal yesterday evening, and 9/11 came up in conversation. Everyone had deep feelings about about the day, and the warm emotion towards the USA was clearly palpable.

Best wishes, Brian


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm watching various documentaries on television right now, during a time when 10 years ago, things were actually happening.

On 9/11, I drove to work listening to a cd in my car, so as the first plane hit the tower and radio interrupted broadcasts to tell the world, I never heard it. When I walked into the office at synagogue, (I was still the Youth Director, another memory of better days), one of my co-workers greeted me asking if I had heard what happened. She was white as a ghost and I immediately became scared someone we knew had died. She told me what happened and someone set up a tv on the conference table off the Rabbi's office.

When the second plane hit the other tower and we realized it was an attack, the immediate impression in the media was attributed to Arab terrorism and within minutes, 4 Miami-Dade police cruisers arrived to surround our synagogue building with 16 heavily armed officers in case synagogues became targets on local levels. We were considered a hot target because we had few houses around us. We were in an area at the time that had not been developed with homes or schools, so a statement could be made with little collateral damage. Later on, the bomb squad arrived with their dogs and did a sweep, but found nothing suspicious.

I had to stay with one of the police units by the entrance around noon when our lead daycare worker arrived because she was a Iranian/American Moslem who wore traditional garb. (Lots of Moslem children go to synagogue schools because their dietary laws are very similar to Kashrut. At the time, there were no mosques in this part of Miami.

Rhakshana arrived for work in tears, having heard the speculation that people supposedly of her religion had done this. Until later in the day when we absolutely needed her on the job, she stayed in the synagogue sanctuary and prayed. We later heard about the attack on the Pentagon and the jet that had crashed in the countryside.

In succeeding weeks and months, while working at a synagogue, the reality of terrorism and increased efforts at security became a much studied fact of life. My world has never been the same since.

God bless the victims and their families, but let's not forget, there will still be victims long into the future. Many of the rescuers and workers who helped with the 10 month long cleanup have come up with health issues many feel are attributable to things they inhaled while working on the WTC site.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for that Brian


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Very kind of you Brian:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Hobbit. Your words are much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes thoughts and wishes to all in the USA may something like this never happen anywhere in the world again.


----------



## JazMajor (Aug 10, 2011)

I have seen the 9/11 attack on TV. I was still a young kid back then. But the Americans showed the world that no matter what trials they may face, they would still be victorious. Fall down 7 times, stand up 8 times.


----------

